

CommonMark - swilliams
http://commonmark.org/

======
artyomkazak
Do notice how the answer to “Are the Yankees the best team in baseball?” has
changed from “Yes.” to “We used to think so.”

------
vhost-
Does this mean it's being called Common Mark now? Seems like an odd choice for
the domain if it's still called Common Markdown.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Does this mean it's being called Common Mark now?

Seems to be CommonMark (one word), not Common Mark.

> Seems like an odd choice for the domain if it's still called Common
> Markdown.

"CommonMark" is used pretty much everywhere, "Common Markdown" doesn't appear
anywhere.

------
dragonwriter
The spec is still titled the "Standard Markdown spec".

